# Fox Dämpferbuchsen ausbauen



## julianvx_Bu (25. März 2018)

Hey leute, 
Mein Fox Float benötigt einen Service und für den Schraubstock muss man ja die obere Buchse ausbauen. Ich hab weder das werkzeug dafür, noch eine Ahnung wie man sie ausbaut. Allerdings will ich sie danach wieder einbauen.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Schildbürger (25. März 2018)

Die Buchsen sind in den Dämpfer eingepresst.
Warum willst du die raus machen?
Das ist nur sinnvoll wenn du die wechseln willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julianvx_Bu (25. März 2018)

Hab eine Service Anleitung gefunden. In der steht, dass die buchsen raus müssen bevor man den dämpfer in den Schraubstock klemmt.


----------



## Schildbürger (25. März 2018)

Das brauchst du nicht, die Buchsen sind ja IM Dämpferauge.
Klemm den dann mit einem Lappen dazwischen LEICHT in den Schraubstock.
Jetzt kannst den Dämpfer aufschrauben (Luft ablassen), das kann schwer gehen.
Bei 1:20Min.


----------



## julianvx_Bu (25. März 2018)

Ja ok danke. Sonst noch einen Tipp für den Service?


----------



## Schildbürger (25. März 2018)

Nö, viel Erfolg!


----------



## --- (26. März 2018)

Wenn die Fox-Igus verbaut sind dann stehen sie über. Die haben nämlich einen Bund.


----------



## julianvx_Bu (26. März 2018)

Fox Igus? Meine sind die standard 5 teiligen in schwarz/beige


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

julianvx_Bu schrieb:


> Fox Igus? Meine sind die standard 5 teiligen in schwarz/beige


Ja genau


----------



## --- (26. März 2018)

julianvx_Bu schrieb:


> Fox Igus? Meine sind die standard 5 teiligen in schwarz/beige


Die beigen Kunststoffdinger sind Igus. Kannst du leicht mit einem Messer unterm Bund anhebeln und dann mit dem Fingernagel drunter und heraus ziehen.


----------



## julianvx_Bu (26. März 2018)

Das lass ich lieber. So habe ich meine alte buchse kaputt bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

Dann klemm das Dämpferauge, so wie es ist, mit nem Lappen oder Klebeband im Schraubstock ein, müsste doch auch gehen.
Die Luftkammer vom Dämpfer kannst du ja im eingebauten Zustand am Bike schonmal lösen.


----------



## senkaeugen (27. Mai 2020)

Gibt es eine Angabe wie viel Spiel zwischen den Buchsen des Auges im eingebauten Zustand noch normal ist?

Zerlegt komme ich auf 0,35mm, die das "Rohr" länger ist als die zwei Buchsen und die Breite des Auges ? ??‍♂️
Kam so als set von Fox...

An der Rahmenaufnahme bewegt sich nichts axial - da Carbon, schmiegt sich an die Buchse, unten am massiven Aluumlenker bewegt sich der Dämpfer dafür deutlich (genau 0,35mm) ??‍♂️


----------



## erborow (27. Mai 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Angabe wie viel Spiel zwischen den Buchsen des Auges im eingebauten Zustand noch normal ist?
> 
> Zerlegt komme ich auf 0,35mm, die das "Rohr" länger ist als die zwei Buchsen und die Breite des Auges ? ??‍♂️
> Kam so als set von Fox...
> ...


das muss so, das Rohr wird geklemmt. die drehung passiert zwischen gleitlager und den Rohr


----------



## senkaeugen (27. Mai 2020)

schon klar, aber 0,35mm ??‍♂️


----------



## Basti138 (27. Mai 2020)

Ja, und?


----------



## Basti138 (27. Mai 2020)

Du kannst die Buchsen innen anfasen und dünne O Ringe reinlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (27. Mai 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> schon klar, aber 0,35mm ??‍♂️


Furzegal.


----------



## senkaeugen (27. Mai 2020)

Ich hör das Ding ab und an beim draufsetzen "knacken" ... sowas nervt micht ??‍♂️  ? 
Werd beim neuen Dämpfer daher mal die Kugellagervariante probieren ... sind genau 30mm die ich da unten habe ...

Danke aber bis dahin ?


----------



## Basti138 (27. Mai 2020)

Oder ist es doch die Sattelstütze?


----------



## senkaeugen (28. Mai 2020)

Im Carbonrahmen hab ich noch nie Knarzen wahrgenommen! Ne, dass ist kein Knarzen, sondern ein vereinzelt auftretendes "Klong" wie im Video.


----------

